# Working cocker spaniel - started to shake head and scratch ears



## Horseymum13 (31 March 2012)

Hi there - I hope someone can help. I know that spaniels have a tendency towards ear problems. We've been very careful to keep our dog's ears clean and up until very recently hadn't had any problems (she's 18 months old now). Recently she started to shake her head and scratch at her ears. She also feel hot but they don't smell (any worse than normal!). I took her to the vet and £36 later was told there was a bit of wax in one of them but nothing else. The situation has not improved. This has been going on for about 3 weeks now. Any thoughts or experience of this? Thank you!


----------



## Bosworth (31 March 2012)

did the vets actually look deep, take scrapings etc? sounds like possibly ear mites. I don;t know about spaniels, but I do know that with my bedlington I have to remove all the internal ear hair with forceps as they are prone to ear infections and with all the hair in their ears it is hard to treat so better off with no hair. I would be going back to the vets for a proper check up. There is clearly a reason why your dog is scratching, they need to find it. I know a friends spaniel had constant ear infections and his life was a misery.


----------



## dode (31 March 2012)

I have a working cocker spaniel and after I clean his ears I peg hem together so as to let air in them.


----------



## Horseymum13 (31 March 2012)

Thanks for your responses. I was told by our dog trainer to use kitchen roll to clean her ears, so it's dry. Do you use something else? I'm wondering whether to try Spot On or similar first. I'd heard that there was an alternative brand to spot on which was supposed to be very good for ticks but I can't remember what it was called. If all this fails I will be back to the vet....


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 March 2012)

What are you feeding her? She might have developed an allergy, particularly if it's high in cereal. 

To help with the irritation, try Thornit powder ( available on eBay). It worked brilliantly on my spaniel's ears, sounds similar to him, head shaking etc. It cleared up within a week and we've had no issues since.

Don't clean over zealously as this will also cause irritation.


----------



## Horseymum13 (31 March 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I've now ordered that product and it should get here on Tuesday so I'll let you know how that goes. 

No the vet did not take scrapings. She put some liquid in her ears and had a look inside. 

Fingers crossed this stuff works x


----------



## KrujaaLass (31 March 2012)

when my Cavalier went to vets the first vet missed a grass seed in his ear, although he had no symptons.


----------

